# BA - have a look huge saving on filters



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Sump-Filters_69889_102.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

I asked a question about the Marineland Emperor 280 Bio-Wheel filter ($19.99) in the equipments forum. Price is good. Does anybody have experience with this filter? Ease of use and cost of replacement cartridge?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Emperor-Bio-Wheel-Power-Filter_9490945_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

max88 said:


> I asked a question about the Marineland Emperor 280 Bio-Wheel filter ($19.99) in the equipments forum. Price is good. Does anybody have experience with this filter? Ease of use and cost of replacement cartridge?
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Emperor-Bio-Wheel-Power-Filter_9490945_102.html?tc=fish


I just sold one of mine with a setup after 4 years of daily use. I think it is hands down the best power flter I have ever used and I'm pretty sure I tried them all. You can buy replacement cartridges for $2.50 each from John (sugarglidder) when he come once a month.
--
Paul


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> I just sold one of mine with a setup after 4 years of daily use. I think it is hands down the best power flter I have ever used and I'm pretty sure I tried them all. You can buy replacement cartridges for $2.50 each from John (sugarglidder) when he come once a month.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul. If you don't mind another question, how does it compare to AquaClear series?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Both are pretty good. I would personally say AC and BioWheel filters are equally good.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> Both are pretty good. I would personally say AC and BioWheel filters are equally good.


I have an AC70 and am happy with it, I'll give Emperor 280 a try. Thanks.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah man i run both a ac70(300) and a bio wheel 400 on the same tank. very equal in operation and ease of use. I'd say the bio wheel I clean less often, but the aquaclear has a higher flow rate.

so they're both good


----------

